# tell me about meadow creek smokers.



## jerseydrew (Aug 21, 2013)

i am still very torn on what smoker to get but these have really caught my attention lately. i am not sure on what to get but i've been looking at so many options (stumps, superior, lang) and now meadow creek. although this is expensive it turns out to be similar in price because i can drive to pick this one up and not have to pay for shipping. 

i also like the option of pulling the top rack out and i can throw in a whole pig. i am just worried about temp fluctuations and fuel source. 

let me know what your experience is with the meadow creek.

thanks all!


----------



## nybbq (Aug 21, 2013)

I purchased a Meadow Creek TS 250 over a year ago and really like it. One thing I will say Is Meadow Creek builds a quality product. I have cooked ribs, chicken, turkey, pork loin, wings and meatloaf on my cooker. The temp really holds well on my cooker in hot or cold weather. The coldest I have cooked in was 23F last winter and it held the temps great. I start it on charcoal and add wood from there, just a few adjustments to the draft to set your temp and your cooking. There are no temp fluctuations with this unit, I add 2 chunks of wood at a time when I see the firebox is getting low. The stainless steel cooking racks slide in and out easy and clean up just like new. I have a friend that has had the TS 500 for over 4 years now. He does BIG cooks for weddings and other party’s. His runs the same as mine does but just burns more wood cooking the big loads of food.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Aug 23, 2013)

jerseydrew There is a state bbq cookoff in New Holland this weekend and Meadow Creek has put up three units for the raffle. Might be worth a ride, I'm less then a hour away so I figured what he heck. Personally I am buying a Yoder YS640 but could upgrade to YS1500 with a comp cart!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






All Day – $10 Raffle Tickets on sale! 

Grand Prize – Meadow Creek TS120 w/trim package & chicken cooker or $2500 Cash

1 st Prize – Meadow Creek SQ36 w/Charcoal insert or $500 Cash 

2 nd Prize - Meadow Creek BBQ26S Wing Pit or $300 Cash

3rd Prize – Deluxe Valley View Fire Pit with Hook and Winch or $200 Cash

Only 1000 tickets printed.

(off site link edited.....please read the TOS

Kat)


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 23, 2013)

Jersey....I have helped for a couple of years at a local comp.....using one of those smokers.  LOVE them.  The only problem I have is....I am a shorty...and can't raise the lid by myself!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Too high and too heavy for me.

BUT.....oh would love to own one.

Kat


----------



## jerseydrew (Aug 24, 2013)

jtrainor56 said:


> jerseydrew There is a state bbq cookoff in New Holland this weekend and Meadow Creek has put up three units for the raffle. Might be worth a ride, I'm less then a hour away so I figured what he heck. Personally I am buying a Yoder YS640 but could upgrade to YS1500 with a comp cart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would've been awesome. was running around all day and cooking for my folks anniversary.


----------



## mfalto (Nov 9, 2013)

What do you think about the meadow creed SQ 36 for use in the backyard.


----------

